# 11.Langenberg-Marathon 2012



## DaKe (16. September 2012)

weitergeleitet aus meinem Postkasten

Hallo

Nicht vergessen ! Die Zeit läuft


Der Langenberg-Marathon am 07. Oktober: Die letzte Möglichkeit der Saison 2012 ein tolles MTB-Event zu genießen.
Deshalb jetzt noch schnell unter: www.langenberg-marathon.de 
 anmelden. Denn am 01. Oktober endet die Online-Anmeldung
Wer sich  bis zum 28. September verbindlich angemeldet hat ( das Startgeld muss dann bei uns eingegangen sein), erhält seine persönliche Startnummer mit seinem Namen.

Damit alle - vom Profi bis zum Hobbyfahrer- möglichst viel Spaß haben, wurde nochmals an der Strecke getüftelt:   Der lange Anstieg vom Ruhrtal bis nahe an den Langenberggipfel ( mit 843m der höchste Berg in NRW) ist geblieben. Danach folgt dann der fast endlose downhill nach Olsberg  auf nur noch ca. 350m. An dieser Abfahrt auf wechselnden Untergründen, einigen gut fahrbahren Trails, rasanten Kurven und Richtungswechseln werden alle viel Spaß haben. Den in den Jahren zuvor gefahrenen 2. langen Anstieg zum Oplsberggipfel haben wir verkürzt. Dafür haben wir auf den letzten Kilometern bis ins Ziel noch einige gut fahrbahre Trails eingebaut. Aber Achtung:  Das Sägezahnprofil der letzten Kilometer wird euch noch einiges abverlangen.
Wir wünschen unseren Marathonfahrern  ein unvergeßliches Event!

Euer 
Organisationsteam Langenberg-Marathon


----------



## harry303 (16. September 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Zeitlimit für die Lange Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2012)

schön dass es getrennte wertungen für hobby und lizenzfahrer gibt.


----------



## DaKe (16. September 2012)

harry303 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein Zeitlimit für die Lange Strecke?



hallo

kann ich nicht genau sagen . ich glaube aber nicht !


----------



## Dive-Mouse (24. September 2012)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, wie jedes Jahr


----------



## tranquillity (24. September 2012)

Kann man auf der Strecke entscheiden, ob man lang oder kurz fährt?


----------



## Kerian (25. September 2012)

Hallo,
es war die letzten Jahre immer so, das du dich auf der Strecke entscheiden konntest, ob du kurz oder lang fahren willst!


----------



## unknownbeats (25. September 2012)

hab mich gestern erst angemeldet da musste man schon in der anmeldung sich entscheiden....


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2012)

das ist normal.


----------



## DaKe (25. September 2012)

Hallo

Du kannst dich auch noch wären dem Rennen entscheiden 


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## venschla (27. September 2012)

Hm, wenn meine Erkältung morgen besser ist, werde ich mich anmelden. Wird dann mein erstes Rennen...
Bin echt gespannt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudolfRitzel (2. Oktober 2012)

Erstaml ein Hallo an alle.



Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, wie jedes Jahr


... dann kannst du mir bestimmt einige Fragen beantworten.
Wie weit ist es vom Parkplatz bis zur Schützenhalle?
Muss ich die Quittung/Anmeldebestätigung mitbringen?
Wann sollte ich spätesten vor Ort sein damit's nich so stressig wird?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## DaKe (2. Oktober 2012)

RudolfRitzel schrieb:


> Erstaml ein Hallo an alle.
> 
> 
> ... dann kannst du mir bestimmt einige Fragen beantworten.
> ...



vielleicht darf ich dir auch etwas weiter helfen.
wie weit ist es zur halle - kommt drauf an wo du parkst ? allgemein ist wiemeringhausen recht klein und es sind nur ein paar minuten zu fuß zur halle , vielleicht hast du auch glück und bekommst ein parkplatz bei der halle ?
normal brauchst du keine anmeldebestätigung wenn du dich auf der starterliste siehst ist alles okay merk dir deine startnummer und das wars auch schon.
ich weiß ja nicht von wo du kommst und wie weit du im startblock vorn stehen willst ? 1,5 h stunden vorher würde ich an deiner stelle vielleicht schon vor start da sein ?

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## RudolfRitzel (2. Oktober 2012)

das ging ja schnell... 

90 Minuten  vorher?! echt so viel? also ich muß nicht im Startblock ganz vorne stehen. ... und Zeit läuft doch erst wenn mein Chip die Startlinie überfährt. Oder?
Sorry! ist mein erster Wettkampf. also nicht über meine Unwissenheit wundern.


----------



## DaKe (2. Oktober 2012)

RudolfRitzel schrieb:


> das ging ja schnell...
> 
> 90 Minuten  vorher?! echt so viel? also ich muß nicht im Startblock ganz vorne stehen. ... und Zeit läuft doch erst wenn mein Chip die Startlinie überfährt. Oder?
> Sorry! ist mein erster Wettkampf. also nicht über meine Unwissenheit wundern.



naja vielleicht reicht auch eine stunde vorher aber wenn du die startnummer holen willst ein bißchen warm fahren ......

ich würd 1,5h vorher da sein ,da kannst du alles in ruhe fertig machen 


Gruß
DaKe


----------



## Dive-Mouse (3. Oktober 2012)

RudolfRitzel schrieb:


> das ging ja schnell...
> 
> 90 Minuten  vorher?! echt so viel? also ich muß nicht im Startblock ganz vorne stehen. ... und Zeit läuft doch erst wenn mein Chip die Startlinie überfährt. Oder?
> Sorry! ist mein erster Wettkampf. also nicht über meine Unwissenheit wundern.



Die Zeit läuft, anders als bei Laufevents, sofort ab dem Startschuss. Falls man ganz hinten steht und ein paar Minuten stehen muss, läuft die Zeit leider gnadenlos weiter. Also wenn man ambitioniert ist und vorne mitfahren möchte, sollte man sich schon entsprechend weit vorne anstellen, also mindestens eine halbe Stunde vor dem Start. Dazu das Abholen der Startunterlagen, letzter Bikecheck, Warmfahren... 90 Minuten vorher sind da schnell um 

Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## RudolfRitzel (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Yasmin



Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Die Zeit läuft, anders als bei Laufevents, sofort ab dem Startschuss. Falls man ganz hinten steht und ein paar Minuten stehen muss, läuft die Zeit leider gnadenlos weiter.
> 
> Grüße
> Yasmin


also ist diese pCard nur für die Zeitmessung im Ziel?
dachte die Technik ist heute schon so weit, das jeder Teilnehmer mit hilfe dieser pCard seine eigene Startzeit hat.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
sollte ich noch Fragen haben ..... 

Mattes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry303 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht denn die Strecke aus?

Mit dem angekündigten Regen die nächste Tage dürfte es ordentlich nass werden. Ist das eher Lehm-Boden oder läuft das Wasser ab?


----------



## DaKe (4. Oktober 2012)

hallo

lehm haben wir hier nicht  

sonntag soll es trocken bleiben ! es sind doch größtenteils schotterwege !
aber sauber wirst du wohl nicht ins ziel kommen ! aber gab es diese saison eigentlich ein rennen wo man sauber durch ziel gekommen ist ?

Gruß
DaKe


----------



## harry303 (4. Oktober 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> lehm haben wir hier nicht
> 
> ...



Ist die Strecke vergleichbar mit der kleinen Runden in Willingen?

Da war dieses Jahr der Boden doch teilweise recht schmierig, vor allem an die Schiebepassage an dem Wurzelanstieg erinner ich mich noch...


----------



## DaKe (4. Oktober 2012)

wird aber auf jedenfall einfacher zu fahren sein als die kleine runde in willingen ! die erste hälfte der strecke ist mit sicherheit "schottrig trocken" wenns nach bruchhausen runtergeht ist bei anhaltener nässe der boden vielleicht ein bißchen rutschig aber nur minimal.dann kommen wieder asphaltstraße der rutenbergtrail (wie jedes jahr) dann halb den olsberg rauf "schottrig trocken"
und dann ein paar trails um assinghausen die auch auf jedenfall fahrbar sind und dann gehts auf gewohnter strecke nach wiemeringhausen.
das dürfte alles kein problem sein

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## agati (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Kann man sich noch am Sonntag vor Ort anmelden?

Gruß
Agati


----------



## DaKe (4. Oktober 2012)

ja kannst du

Das wichtigste auf einen Blick

Start am 7. Oktober 11.00 Uhr in 59939 Olsberg-Wiemeringhausen Ortsmitte.

Meldebüro in Wiemeringhausen, Brunskappler Str. dortige Schützenhalle

Nachmeldungen: Sa, 06.10.2012 von 18.00-19.00

                           So. 07.10.2012 von 07.30-10.45

zu diesen Zeiten können auch die Startnummern abgeholt werden.


----------



## agati (4. Oktober 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> ja kannst du
> 
> Das wichtigste auf einen Blick
> 
> ...



Danke

Gruß Agati


----------



## Honigblume (5. Oktober 2012)

Und es regnet und regnet....
Müssen schon Matschreifen aufgezogen werden ?


----------



## M::::: (5. Oktober 2012)

Da hier ja auch scheinbar Leute vom Orgateam mit lesen :

Ich versuche jetzt seit fast 2 Wochen zu erfahren, ob und wie ich meinen Startplatz an einen Teamkollegen weiterreichen kann.
Hab weder ne Antwort vom HP Kontakt noch von Sportident bekommen.
An wen kann ich mich denn noch wenden ?

Gruß M


----------



## rokl58 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich versuche schon seit einigen Tagen ueber das Kontaktformular auf der Langenberg homepage Antwort auf meine Frage zu erhalten wie der Zustand des Parcours ist. Leider keine Reaktion. Scheinbar nimmt man das eigene Kontaktformular nicht sehr ernst. 

Dann bleibt nur eine einfache Reaktion: nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (5. Oktober 2012)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon seit einigen Tagen ueber das Kontaktformular auf der Langenberg homepage Antwort auf meine Frage zu erhalten wie der Zustand des Parcours ist. Leider keine Reaktion. Scheinbar nimmt man das eigene Kontaktformular nicht sehr ernst.
> 
> Dann bleibt nur eine einfache Reaktion: nicht teilnehmen.



na na na ..... wie sagt mein Sohn immer ... !! Papa chill doch mal 

ich geb`s mal weiter das da nichts kommt !

Ich hab doch in groben Zügen weiter vorn die Strecke beschrieben. Ich gehöre allerdings nicht zum Orga Team nur zum Team   ??
Wenn du noch was wissen willst frag 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Blut Svente (5. Oktober 2012)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon seit einigen Tagen ueber das Kontaktformular auf der Langenberg homepage Antwort auf meine Frage zu erhalten wie der Zustand des Parcours ist. Leider keine Reaktion. Scheinbar nimmt man das eigene Kontaktformular nicht sehr ernst.
> 
> Dann bleibt nur eine einfache Reaktion: nicht teilnehmen.



 Heulsuse


----------



## DaKe (5. Oktober 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Heulsuse




ach komm es ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man keine Antwort erhält . Aber dafür gibt es bestimmt einen Grund.


----------



## M::::: (5. Oktober 2012)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur eine einfache Reaktion: nicht teilnehmen.



Ich kann ja leider nicht teilnehmen. Ich find s nur blöd, das Geld einfach verfallen zu lassen,wenn ein Kollege gerne starten würde.


----------



## rokl58 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du 700 km im Auto sitzt und keine Lust hast auf eine Schlammschlacht waere es schon gut zuvor zu wissen, in welchem Zustand die Strecke sich befindet. Ich kenne zahlreiche Organisatoren, die diese Information schnell und ausfuehrlich liefern.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

es wird sicherlich nass sein, auf den trails doch etwas tiefer, aber das meiste sind ja nun normale forstwege. 
unfahrbar wirds mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## gstyleds (5. Oktober 2012)

... die aktuelle Wetterprognose ist doch (für Sauerländer Verhältnisse) ok, könnte ohne Niederschlag über die Bühne gehen 

Dass die Böden tief sind, steht außer Frage, aber wie schon oben erwähnt  die meisten Streckenabschnitte sind Forstwege, auf denen ein bischen Nässe noch eher von Vorteil ist.

Stay tuned! Sonntag gehts ab!


----------



## DaKe (6. Oktober 2012)

gstyleds schrieb:


> ... die aktuelle Wetterprognose ist doch (für Sauerländer Verhältnisse) ok, könnte ohne Niederschlag über die Bühne gehen
> 
> Dass die Böden tief sind, steht außer Frage, aber wie schon oben erwähnt  die meisten Streckenabschnitte sind Forstwege, auf denen ein bischen Nässe noch eher von Vorteil ist.
> 
> Stay tuned! Sonntag gehts ab!



Wo ist der gefällt mir Button ?

Besser kann man es nicht umschreiben ! So stelle dann jetzt mal ein paar Absperrungen im Wald auf das uns keiner dazwischen fährt 

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Blut Svente (6. Oktober 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> ach komm es ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man keine Antwort erhält . Aber dafür gibt es bestimmt einen Grund.



er schmollt jetzt weil keiner vom veranstalter ihm sag das es nass sein könnte... ne is klar

 ich bin morgen am start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (6. Oktober 2012)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Wenn Du 700 km im Auto sitzt und keine Lust hast auf eine Schlammschlacht waere es schon gut zuvor zu wissen, in welchem Zustand die Strecke sich befindet. Ich kenne zahlreiche Organisatoren, die diese Information schnell und ausfuehrlich liefern.



??? Das Rennen ist im Wald, es hat tagelang geregnet. Was erwartest du eigentlich?? 1+1 = ...

Immer diese Schönwetterfahrer ..


----------



## Dave-o (7. Oktober 2012)

...Schön wars!! Hat echt Spaß gemacht und die Strecke war schön gekennzeichnet. (Danke DaKE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ...und Sonne gabs auch!
War zwar mein erster aber nicht der letzte!

Viele Grüße, Dave


----------



## NeoRC (7. Oktober 2012)

Hat mir auch Spass gemacht. 
Zu allen positiven Punkte habe ich nur !!ein!! Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Bitte auch in den vorderen Startreihen Lautsprecher aufstellen.

Danke für den schönen Tag.


----------



## tranquillity (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja, war schön! Zwar teilweise rutschig, aber schön zu fahren.  
Vor allem die 70 (!) Kuchen im Zielbereich 

Nur den Start fand ich nicht so gelungen. Der Weg in der Einführungsrunde war zu schmal, man wurde stark aufgehalten. Hat dann viel Kraft gekostet später auf der Straße wieder nach vorne zu fahren. Warum keine Startblöcke nach Leistung? Nicht jeder will eine Lizenz kaufen oder 40min im Nieselregen stehen.


----------



## gstyleds (8. Oktober 2012)

... auch ich fand den diesjährigen Langenberg-Marathon wieder rundrum gelungen.

Positiv: 

Der Co-Moderator aus Oranje hatte einen gewissen Unterhaltungsfaktor: es wird geschossen! 
Streckenmarkierung war top
Das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt
Das oben bereits erwähnte Kuchen-Büffet braucht keinen Vergleich zu scheuen
Die Strecke war etwas abwechslungsreicher als in den Vorjahren
Zu bemängeln ist lediglich der Engpass in der ersten Steigung der Einführungsrunde. Den Zweck, das Feld leistungsgerecht zu entzerren erfüllte die asphaltierte Runde Jahre davor deutlich besser.

*Danke an alle Mitwirkenden für das letzte Saison-Highlight.*


----------



## Vokkar (8. Oktober 2012)

Das wars für 2012, die Beine sind schon höher gelegt.

War n schönes und bestens organisiertes Event. 
Nachdem ich die ganze Woche mit der Entscheidung die Runde 2x zu fahren gehadert habe, sieht mein Fazit äußerst positiv aus.
Kritik geht eigentlich nur ans Wetter (und an mich selber), 35min im Startblock mit kurzer Hose waren schon mächtig kühl...
Aber Erlebnisfaktor und Ergebnis haben gestimmt! Somit richte ich meinen Dank an den Tus Germania Bruchhausen, SV Rot-Weiß Wiemeringhausen.

Btw: Hat jemand Bilder?

Grüße
V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (8. Oktober 2012)

gstyleds schrieb:


> ... auch ich fand den diesjÃ¤hrigen Langenberg-Marathon wieder rundrum gelungen.
> 
> Positiv:
> 
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben. 

FÃ¼r mich war es besonders Ã¤rgerlich da mir beim "vorfahren" ein anderer Fahrer so heftig hinten rein gefahren ist, dass es mir am Hinterrad eine Speiche abgerissen hat und ich Ã¼ber 40km mit enormen Seitenschlag fahren "musste".

Klar ich bin irgendwo selbst schuld so spÃ¤t in die Startaufstellung zu kommen, aber die EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde war ein schlechter Witz


----------



## RudolfRitzel (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand's geil! 
war mein erstes Rennen.... (und definitiv nicht mein letztes)....daher hab ich keinen Vergleich was die Organisation angeht. 
Bei den Teilnehmern ist mir nur aufgefallen, das viele zwar den Berg hoch sprinten wie die Gaskranken, aber runter fahren wie ne Oma


----------



## alex80 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wie immer gibt es einen Rennbericht auf meiner Seite, hier ist der Link dahin:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=97


Viel Spaß beim Lesen und eine nette Winterpause!
Alex


----------



## Sauerlandracer (11. Oktober 2012)

...ich sag mal wieder bis nächstes Jahr !
Schön wars, top organisiert und vor allem ein Rennen vor der Haustür !


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (12. Oktober 2012)

War wieder ein tolles rennen und gefällt mir immer hier zu sein. Start um 11:00u ist OK. Mit 300 km im auto fast lang im bed gelegen und um 7:00u vom Soest (NL) nach Sauerland gefahren.
Dort ziemlich kalt und vor allem beim warten auf die start, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Die startloop leider etwas zu schmal und dann gefällt mir die startloop vom voriges jahr (Bruchhausen) viel besser. Die ist breit und zimlich lang.
Weiter die strecke gut zu fahren und fast kein schlamm. Richtung ende einige für mich unbekannte singletracks. Das alles macht die strecke wirklich angenehm zu fahren.
Meine eigenes fahren nicht ganz gut. Vor allem beim anfung fast kein lust zu fahren und dadurch zu langsam. Auch im 2. runde 3 mal eine pipi machen. Nur die letzte 10 km etwas mehr gas gegeben und am finish war es nach 4:01 rang 5 beim M3 und nur etwas mehr als eine minut zu langsam........
Ohne pipi und etwas mehr gas war es rang 3. Trotzdem zufrieden und damit marathonjahr 2012 mit 14 marathons zum ende.
Aber ich bin wieder dabei in 2013 ab die Kellerwald. Bis dann zu allen.





Prost !!!!!


----------



## Dive-Mouse (14. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal, ist Euch eigentlich auch der E-Biker in der Einführungsrunde aufgefallen? Es ging sowieso schon eng zu, da meint dieser Heini, sich mit seinem E-Bike noch unter die Leute mischen zu müssen. Gerade am Berg, wo man in dem Gedränge gucken muss dass man flüssig fahren kann, pest da so einer durch. Ich finde das ein Unding. 

Gruß
Yasmin


----------



## gunka (14. Oktober 2012)

das haben noch mehr gesehen. ich weis nur nicht ob der ne startnummer hatte. hatte da gerade stress.war so eng.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (15. Oktober 2012)

... das war der Fotograf !


----------



## gunka (16. Oktober 2012)

> ... das war der Fotograf !


gehts noch? Wohl völlig bekloppt!


----------



## gstyleds (16. Oktober 2012)

... und gelohnt hat sich sein Einsatz auch nicht. Die Fotos sind im Vergleich zu den Resultaten von sportograf.de inhaltlich und quantitativ eher mau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (16. Oktober 2012)

gstyleds schrieb:


> ... auch ich fand den diesjährigen Langenberg-Marathon wieder rundrum gelungen.
> 
> Positiv:
> 
> ...



Nein er ist kein oranje sonder Engländer


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2012)

und die preise für die fotos sind ja auch nicht gerade angemessen.

selbst bei sportograf habe ich aus preisgründen noch nichts gekauft, aber hier ....


----------



## DaKe (16. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und die preise für die fotos sind ja auch nicht gerade angemessen.
> 
> selbst bei sportograf habe ich aus preisgründen noch nicts gekauft, aber hier ....



is der Hammer oder ?


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## gstyleds (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey DaKe, habt Ihr als Veranstalter nicht ein Wörtchen mitzureden, wer da Fotos macht und die anschließend verkaufen darf? Meine Empfehlung ist glaube ich deutlich geworden .

... und nix für ungut mit dem Engländer - hätte vom Akzent her echt ein Holländer sein können.


----------



## tranquillity (18. Oktober 2012)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist Euch eigentlich auch der E-Biker in der Einführungsrunde aufgefallen? Es ging sowieso schon eng zu, da meint dieser Heini, sich mit seinem E-Bike noch unter die Leute mischen zu müssen. Gerade am Berg, wo man in dem Gedränge gucken muss dass man flüssig fahren kann, pest da so einer durch. Ich finde das ein Unding.
> 
> Gruß
> Yasmin





Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> ... das war der Fotograf !



Wohl eher nicht, siehe http://www.express.de/koeln/frech-oder-clever--mit-dem-e-bike-zum-radrennen,2856,20645714.html

Grrr... Der Typ auf dem Foto hinter dem Faulpelz bin übrigens ich. Das Foto wurde auf der Auffahrt zum Langenberg gemacht. Da hat er unsere Gruppe überholt. Um dann im Trail einen Stau zu verursachen. Wenn man schon mit dem Ebike hochfährt sollte man wenigstens oben Platz machen. Hat der Typ aber nicht gemacht! Ich musste um ihn zu überholen durch eine tiefe Pfütze fahren. Habe ihn dann später nicht mehr gesehen, begab war wohl dann auch nicht grad der schnellste. 

Keine Pedeles im MTB Rennen!


----------



## gunka (18. Oktober 2012)

hat der veranstalter auch dazu ne meinung?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube den habe ich auch gesehen. 
allerdings habe ich nicht bemerkt, dass er nicht ausschließlich mit eigener muskelkraft unterwegs ist.

habe mich nur gewundert, warum er so lange vor mir sein konnte.
durchgangszeit zur 2. runde waren 2h10min.


war es vielleicht sogar dieses bike, welches uns an den anstiegen abgehängt hat?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...011-e-bike-250w-bosch-motor-fox-gabel-wie-neu


----------



## DaKe (18. Oktober 2012)

gunka schrieb:


> hat der veranstalter auch dazu ne meinung?



versuch in doch mal anzuschreiben ! mach ihn richtig laaang 

selbst die BDR Kommisäre die das Rennen ja genaustens unter die Lupe genommen haben, haben nichts gesagt !!Mich hat er nicht gestört und ich war weit vor ihm im Ziel !


----------



## Dive-Mouse (19. Oktober 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> versuch in doch mal anzuschreiben ! mach ihn richtig laaang
> 
> selbst die BDR Kommisäre die das Rennen ja genaustens unter die Lupe genommen haben, haben nichts gesagt !!Mich hat er nicht gestört und ich war weit vor ihm im Ziel !



Mich hat er gestört, und E-Bikes haben da einfach nichts verloren! Das darf doch echt nicht wahr sein, dass das jetzt neue Mode wird. Aber nach dem Presse-Bericht hat sich meine Vermutung bestätigt: den Trainierten einfach mal zu zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt. Was soll das? Was hat das mit Fairness zu tun, gegenüber denen, die für so einen Wettbewerb trainieren. Und, noch viel schlimmer, dazu andere Fahrer behindern (sei es in der Einführungsrunde in dem Gewusel oder später, mangels technischem Fahrkönnen, noch einen Stau auf den Trails verursachen. 

Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Das gehört sich einfach nicht. Unsportlich, unfair und dann auf "Dicke Hose machen" weil man einen Motor hat.
Das Problem ist vielleicht auch, dass so ein Fahrer von der Bergauf-Geschwindigkeit mal gleich von 0-100 startet und die Fahrtechnik bergab einfach miserabel ist. 

Ich hoffe einfach, dass das nicht zum Trend wird. Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn er derjenige war, der mit so heftig ins Hinterrad gefahren ist, dass eine Speiche gerissen ist!


----------



## gunka (19. Oktober 2012)

DaKe schrieb:


> versuch in doch mal anzuschreiben ! mach ihn richtig laaang
> 
> selbst die BDR Kommisäre die das Rennen ja genaustens unter die Lupe genommen haben, haben nichts gesagt !!Mich hat er nicht gestört und ich war weit vor ihm im Ziel !


 bad posting!


----------



## CC-Freak (25. Oktober 2012)

Er wurde nicht gewertet also logger bleiben.......


----------

